

[Ask HN] – Marketable Web Skills for the Near Future - oatmale

What technologies should someone who wants a career in web development spend their time learning?
======
neduma
[http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/#/](http://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/#/)

